# Looking for a Sapor RDA



## RawRam_cpt (6/10/15)

Hellooo, 

As in the title, looking for a Sapor RDA. One in CT would be awesome.

Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_r (6/10/15)

I think @ComplexChaos may still have some man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ComplexChaos (6/10/15)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Hellooo,
> 
> As in the title, looking for a Sapor RDA. One in CT would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Hi @RawRam_cpt
We have a few in stock, have a look here:
http://www.complexchaos.com/products/sapor-rda-by-wotofo-authentic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (6/10/15)

@ComplexChaos Hi, what's your shipping time and price to JHB? Been looking for this RDA and you've gotten me excited


----------



## ComplexChaos (6/10/15)

ChadB said:


> @ComplexChaos Hi, what's your shipping time and price to JHB? Been looking for this RDA and you've gotten me excited


We use Aramex overnight @R99.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (29/10/15)

So I was too slow to get one from ComplexChaos but eventually picked up a stainless Sapor at VapeMob last week.

First build was a macro Clapton at about 1ohm, blocked off one air intake by stuffing an o-ring all up in there. Performance was meh, so built two spaced macros with 24ga, ohmed out to .35... Gotta say, the dual performance is really amazing. No leaks yet! Wouldn't mind thicker o-rings at least on the base though... I doubt I'll keep building duals, so will retry my single coil McGuyvering and see how that goes...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

